# Sticky  Bolens Medium Tube Frame Repair Manual



## guest2

This manual covers everything on these tractors except for the engines, which are covered in seperate engine manuals such as the wisconsin tr-10d/ tra-10d manual previously posted. This manual is at least 100 page, so be sure to check the index page to help find what you're looking for.


----------



## guest2

Here's the INDEX
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=2957>


----------



## guest2

GROUP I - GENERAL

page 1-1


----------



## guest2

pg 1-2


----------



## guest2

pg 1-3


----------



## guest2

pg 1-4


----------



## guest2

pg 1-5


----------



## guest2

pg 1-6


----------



## guest2

pg 1-7


----------



## guest2

pg 1-8


----------



## guest2

pg 1-9


----------



## guest2

pg 1-10


----------



## guest2

pg 1-11 (This completes section I)


----------



## guest2

GROUP II - ELECTRICAL SYSTEM

pg 2-1


----------



## guest2

pg 2-2


----------



## guest2

pg 2-3


----------



## guest2

pg 2-4


----------



## guest2

pg 2-4A


----------



## guest2

pg 2-5


----------



## guest2

pg 2-6


----------



## guest2

pg 2-7


----------



## guest2

pg 2-8


----------



## guest2

pg 2-9


----------



## guest2

pg 2-10


----------



## guest2

pg 2-10A


----------



## guest2

pg 2-11


----------



## guest2

pg 2-12


----------



## guest2

pg 2-13


----------



## guest2

pg 2-14


----------



## guest2

pg 2-14A


----------



## guest2

pg 2-15


----------



## guest2

pg 2-16


----------



## guest2

pg 2-16A


----------



## guest2

pg 2-16B


----------



## guest2

pg 2-17


----------



## guest2

pg 2-18


----------



## guest2

pg 2-19


----------



## guest2

GROUP III - DRIVE TRAIN

pg 3-1


----------



## guest2

pg 3-2


----------



## guest2

pg 3-3


----------



## guest2

pg 3-4


----------



## guest2

pg 3-5


----------



## guest2

pg 3-6


----------



## guest2

pg 3-7


----------



## guest2

pg 3-8


----------



## guest2

pg 3-9


----------



## guest2

pg 3-10


----------



## guest2

pg 3-11


----------



## guest2

pg 3-12


----------



## guest2

pg 3-13


----------



## guest2

pg 3-14


----------



## guest2

pg 3-15


----------



## guest2

pg 3-16


----------



## guest2

pg 3-17


----------



## guest2

pg 3-18


----------



## guest2

pg 3-19


----------



## guest2

pg 3-20


----------



## guest2

pg 3-21


----------



## guest2

pg 3-22


----------



## guest2

pg 3-23


----------



## guest2

pg 3-24


----------



## guest2

pg 3-25


----------



## guest2

pg 3-26


----------



## guest2

pg 3-27


----------



## guest2

pg 3-28


----------



## guest2

pg 3-29


----------



## guest2

pg 3-30


----------



## guest2

pg 3-31


----------



## guest2

GROUP IV - FUEL SYSTEM

pg 4-1


----------



## guest2

pg 4-2


----------



## guest2

pg 4-3


----------



## guest2

pg 4-4


----------



## guest2

pg 4-5


----------



## guest2

pg 4-6


----------



## guest2

GROUP V - CHASSIS

pg 5-1


----------



## guest2

pg 5-2


----------



## guest2

pg 5-3


----------



## guest2

pg 5-4


----------



## guest2

pg 5-5


----------



## guest2

pg 5-6


----------



## guest2

pg 5-7


----------



## guest2

pg 5-8


----------



## guest2

pg 5-9


----------



## guest2

pg 5-10


----------



## guest2

pg 5-11


----------



## guest2

pg 5-12


----------



## guest2

pg 5-13


----------



## guest2

pg 5-14


----------



## guest2

pg 5-15


----------



## guest2

pg 5-16


----------



## guest2

GROUP VI - HYDRAULIC SYSTEM

pg 6-1


----------



## guest2

pg 6-2


----------



## guest2

pg 6-3


----------



## guest2

pg 6-4


----------



## guest2

pg 6-5


----------



## guest2

pg 6-6


----------



## guest2

GROUP VII - ENGINE

pg 7-1


----------



## guest2

pg 7-2


----------



## guest2

pg 7-3


----------



## guest2

GROUP VIII - SERVICE LETTERS/BULLETINS

pg 8-1


----------



## guest2

pg 8-2 (LAST)


----------



## myron585

I would like a copy.of this manual (whole) if you have it. Sent it to [email protected] gmail.com please if you still have it. Thanks again.


----------



## OldBuzzard

myron585 said:


> I would like a copy.of this manual (whole) if you have it. Sent it to [email protected] gmail.com please if you still have it. Thanks again.


You can D/L that manual, and many others, here:

Bolens Tubeframe Tractors


----------



## Lynn225

Thanks for making these manuals available !!


----------



## 86bolens

I have a 1225 which I am putting back together, when purchased the head was off because of a bent valve. I am ready to reinstall the head and can't find in the Wisconsin manual the correct head bolt locations or the torque specs. Can you direct me to this info?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

